# PetSmart Dwarf Hairgrass suggestions?



## HUNTER (Sep 4, 2012)

I bought a package, didn't really seperate them and they started melting but i left 4 plantlets and they started to spread. I think It needs good lighting, they're the real deal.


----------



## nofearengineer (Mar 20, 2013)

While I haven't tried the DHG, I have had huge success with all of their other "new" plants in the bags.


----------



## trailsnale (Dec 2, 2009)

nofearengineer said:


> While I haven't tried the DHG, I have had huge success with all of their other "new" plants in the bags.


^^^


----------



## ngrubich (Nov 29, 2011)

It comes pretty dense in the bag, so so you'll have to thin it out substantially or there will be some die off (as previously noted). There is a good chance that it will die off to some extent anyways during the transition, but whatever survives will spread pretty quickly. Just make sure you have some root tabs or something in the substrate for it to really take off.


----------



## pink4miss (Aug 20, 2013)

i have a few of the top fin plants (gel packaged) that are from petsmart , all are doing well. i haven't seen any stress from any of them and they all seem to be growing. i didn't separate my dwarf hair grass to much. just pulled it into a few pieces. i would recommend these plants for sure!!!. i have bought dwarf hair grass before from a seller on ebay that never recovered from shipping and i ended up throwing it out, it looked so bad i couldn't stand it. . the one from top fin has just thrived from the moment it was bought . just be sure to look threw them for the healthiest looking one. i noticed some at the store where not getting the light and didn't look as good as others.


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

You can "try" but DHG generally would do better with dirt substrate or ADA Aqua soil. Good CO2 dosage is a plus. Medium lighting is all you need. Otherwise, the DHG would just sit there for months and not doing anything. Worst, attracting BBA on them.


----------



## MrAlmostWrong (Jul 16, 2012)

I have it in a couple of my tanks. Rinse the gel, separate into clumps and plants. It will look like it is dying off in a couple of days, but you should also see new sprouts at the same time assuming you have optimal plant conditions. You get a ton for a great price.


----------



## MERSF559 (Oct 18, 2013)

I bought some dhg from petsmart a few weeks ago for my new setup and its starting to spread. ican see all the runners and looking very green. so I had a good experience with it. but I also have high light and co2 injected.


----------



## Psycofc1 (Feb 28, 2013)

I started a dry start about a week ago and haven't seen any progress yet but no die off either


----------



## txg8gxp (Oct 28, 2011)

I've had good luck with it so far, 1 month dry and just flooded a few days ago. Not tons of growth, but no die off. You can see some of the new growth up on the front glass


----------



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks for all the reply's everyone! I ended up picking up a few bags for real cheap after I used some coupons. Unfortunately I cracked the 2.5g tank I pick up today while de-rimming it. Was literally on the last inch too :-(. Oh well guess I'll silicone it and it'll be another Marmorkreb tank haha. Prob go pick up another one tomorrow and try again. Damn Fluval light is forcing me to de-rim!


----------



## kchao (Dec 28, 2013)

I just picked up these up yesterday too! However the tip of the hairgrass looks like bulbs and they start to split so am I supposed to trim those off or do I leave them alone?


----------



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)

I've heard trimming promotes growth so you can trim them down to a inch high or so.


----------

